# Bigger Bass Poll



## BassAddict (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey guys, is yesterdays bass bigger than my previouse personal best

April 2007 Bass







November 2007 Bass (this guy felt heavyer to me, notice the little gut on him)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 18, 2007)

Put up a photo of the two rods side by side so we can compare - the fish are each next to a different rod

And of course the bass you caught on my worms is bigger!


----------



## Zman (Nov 18, 2007)

Man they look the same to me I dunno. I still voted though. 

Nice catches regardless!


----------



## Jim (Nov 18, 2007)

April, bigger belly!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 18, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> However on a different note, you may not want to lay them on the ground, its really not good for them.



Thats good to know NJ, but if I want to get a picture I need to lay em on the ground since my left arm and hand is pretty busted up from an illness I had when i was 17. Wonder why its not good for em? Ill post what I find for ya when i research it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 18, 2007)

Bass Addict - laying the fish on dry ground will remove the slime coat and leave the fish open to infection. One way to beat this is to use a plastic bag - lay the fish on the bag and the slime stays on the fish. Also, if you lay the fish in a damp area rather then dry ground it will help.

Or, do what i do - use the timer on your camera. Sit the camera on a log, ledge or hill so you can get in the photo with the fish. Practice a few times before you catch the fish and you will be just fine.


----------



## little anth (Nov 19, 2007)

exactyl what esquired said and aprils fish is kinda chunky


----------



## jawz13 (Nov 19, 2007)

yeah i think the chunkier fish is biger


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 21, 2007)

Voted for the April catch, as it does look "chunkier"  . I try not to lay them on the ground if I can help it. If taking a pic with my phone I'll either leave them hooked and dangle them in front of the phone/camera, or I'll remove the hook as quickly as possible then lip them, and then take the pic. I try to get them back in the water as quickly as I can. Of course the tough part for me is to catch 'em first, lol :roll:


----------

